# autoreconf-2.69 not found error



## jonfr (Mar 28, 2016)

I'm trying to fix a system that has been broke by the person that owns it. I did originally set-up the system. Since then it has not been updated until today when something broke and he started to trying to fix it (instead of just rebooting as was just necessary in this case). Installed version is.


```
FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE-p18
```

I've been trying to untangle this mess. At the moment I'm stuck at this error I can't find any solution to this error.


```
exec: /usr/local/bin/autoreconf-2.69: not found
*** Error code 127
```

Something got de-installed. I just don't know what package needs to be re-installed in order to fix this problem.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## chrbr (Mar 28, 2016)

`find /usr/ports/devel/ -type f | xargs grep autoreconf | grep -v USES` gives hints. It might be in devel/autoconf or devel/autoconf213.

May be you know the hints already, but I like http://www.freshports.org and ports-mgmt/psearch. pkg_libchk(1) from sysutils/bsdadminscripts is very helpful to confirm if all the libraries are available.


----------



## jonfr (Mar 28, 2016)

This issue seems to be resolved. It appears to have been connected to perl problem that I resolved. At least I hope I have resolved this problem.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 29, 2016)

Please note that FreeBSD 10.0 has been End-of-Life since February 2015 and is not supported any more. Please upgrade to a supported version.

Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions

https://www.freebsd.org/security/unsupported.html


----------



## jonfr (Mar 29, 2016)

The person that owns the computer that I was fixing plans to move to Debian 8 (or whatever is newest) Linux in near future. He just wants the websites he is hosting to run until he moves to a new computer. This error was preventing me from doing that (since perl is connected into many programs he uses). But doing some re-install it got fixed in the process.


----------

